# 1970 Gto 455 Oil pressure



## HardcoreChevyNut77 (Nov 5, 2008)

Can anyone tell me what the typical oil pressure should run on a rebuilt 60 over 455 with stock cam. My oil pressure is only running about 30-35 P.S.I and i'm pretty sure it used to run alot higher than that. Thanks for any and all help/advise you might be able to give.


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

If that is break-in oil while the engine is hot and at idle, then I would say it's fine.
Welcome to the forums!


----------



## HardcoreChevyNut77 (Nov 5, 2008)

It has less than 20'000 miles on it since the rebuild so it's not a new engine. It just recently had a new rear main seal put in it so technically it was not break in oil. The seals that were installed are NOT leaking. The oil pump only has 20'000 miles and was replaced when the engine was rebuilt. the engine is being torn down to further investigate. The mechanic that has it put his guage on it and said after warm up it was only getting 30 p.s.i. but it was steady. He's going to pull the pan and see if the mains are scored. He also says the compression in the cylinders is great. Just my thoughts,but i'm thinking if the crank is scored replacing it.As well as all the bearings and journals and adding a high volume oil pump. Let me know what you think. Thanks AJ And i appreciate the greetings for being a newbie.


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

Is the 30lbs with engine idling? Or 30 max with some revs? What's the pressure when cold? What kind of oil are you using?


----------



## biguglytruck (Aug 20, 2007)

If it is at idle, with the engine warmed up 30 psi should be ok. It should run around 40 psi or a little higher when warm and under normal driving load. Should go between 45 psi to 60 psi when cold. Those are just general numbers for any given V8. You should not have to worry too much as long as you are showing over 20 psi when hot though.


----------

